# IVF Baby born at 21 weeks and 6 days and survives



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-1252385,00.html

Just seen this on Sky News.

Amazingly the baby born in October will be able to go home soon.

Such an amazing story

This link is unconfirmed by FF


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

A truely amazing story - what a miracle these people have.

If only it could be so for everyone.....


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

CM ((hugs))

I did think twice about posting this story as I realise it could upset a few people but on te other hand the story got me wondering how long it will be before babies are surviving from 20/21 weeks as a normality.

Medical science is making excellent progress and only a few years ago a baby born at 30 week might not have survived but now 30 weeks is considered as very good chances. 

Again I hope I haven't upset anyone.

T xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

I saw this on gmtv this morning.. was so happy of the outcome.

she's certainly a little fighter bless her..


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Tashja

Sorry I wasn't 'upset' for me personally, just that I know that this little girl is the exception to the rule... it would be so much nicer for everyone to get a happy ending 

Stories like this give us hope I suppose  

Deb


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tashja thought i would post on here too as i posted this in the G/B section and didnt think to look here first!

I hope i havnt upset anyone either by putting it there.

Its truly amazing what science can do.

Kate xx​


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I'd seen this newstory, and shed a few tears over it too, but didn't realise she was an IVF baby!  Wow, a miracle in a miracle  

Marie xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/picture_gallery/picture_gallery/0,,70141-1252573-5,00.html

Sky have updated this story with some pictures of the baby and the medical team.

The pictures are amazing and I don't think I understood just how small the baby was - truely amazing.

T xx

Link Unconfirmed by FF.

PLEASE NOTE THESE ARE PICTURES OF A BABY BORN AT 21 WEEKS.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Totally amazing, she is a real fighter and miracle!!!! It's amazing what medical science can do.


----------



## maria684 (May 12, 2006)

This is an amazing outcome and hopefully little Amilia will grow up with no problems but i hate to say that she may well have some developmental issues.  
I am fully aware of the rollercoaster of having and losing prem babes but there is a reason for our babes to be in the womb for 40 weeks, I know in the NICU's they try there damn hardest to replicate the womb in the incubator but in all honesty it is not possible.
Please don't think i'm against premmies being offered care under a certain gestation i think it should be on an individual basis and that should be across the globe. 
When i had my boys if a different consultant had been on duty James wouldn't have been offered any help and that makes me so angry to think that other woman in the same situation may not have had the time i had.
I hope i haven't offended anyone with my views I am truely sorry if i have.

love Maria xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Maria - I completely understand where you are coming from sweetie as I've been there too.  I was very upset watching the report on TV the other day.  It seemed like I couldn't get away from it, it was in all the papers and on all TV channels.  Whilst it is AMAZING that she survived and fantastic for her family, it was a very bittersweet moment for us.  Poppy and Alex were twice the size she was and still didn't make it.  It was the pictures that upset me and the fact that everyone in work was talking about it and said how tiny her feet were in that picture and I said "Yeah Poppy and Alex's feet were like that" cue silence.  

Anyway there is a lot to be said now for changing the abortion limit hey - might make a few women think after seeing those pictures.

Don't want anyone to think that they have upset me by posting on here either, its something that has happened and unfortunately we can't change it.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Panda said:


> Anyway there is a lot to be said now for changing the abortion limit hey - might make a few women think after seeing those pictures.


I just wanted to comment on this because its something close to my heart - the vaste majority (over 90%) of post 12/13 week abortions are not for 'social choices' (i.e. baby not wanted), but because there is a serious health risk to the mother in continuing, or there is a serious fetal abnormality. It is not something that any doctor will consider allowing without good reason as they are legally responsible and can be prosecuted......

Currently the law doesn't put a time limit on termination for fetal abnormality (and I don't think they ever will - it truely is a heartbreaking choice) 

Sorry I'm just a little sensitive about this subject 
I hope I haven't offended anyone. 

Deb


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

God Deb I didn't mean to offend you hon.  I completely understand about abortion for fetal abnormalities and health reasons.  I should have read back what I wrote and thought about it a bit more. 

I was making the point really for women who abort late for other reasons.  The limit is currently 24 weeks for "social choice" abortions which in my mind is far too late.

Hope I haven't upset you.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

no worries - I'm a hormonal mess at the moment 

Strictly speaking you can't have a 'social abortion' in this country - its usually down to the 'mental health of the mother' and most doctors won't sanction it this late on.

Deb


----------

